# 100 mpg modular car



## Nordic (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is the creator talking about it at a ted talk.
If you don't feel like watching a short 10 minute video, you can read this.

http://wikispeed.com/

Pure epicness in my opinion. Just wow. Its modular design allows it to be whatever car you want, not just a sports car.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't figure out if that's a gasoline, diesel, electric, or hybrid motor.  If it is electric/hybrid, 100 MPG isn't impressive because that's MPGE (equivilent).  If it is a gasoline/diesel engine, then that is impressive.

MPGE is EPA nonsense for trying to get people to buy heavily subsidized cars.


Also, is that even the fuel economy of a working, tested car or just in cyberspace?  Simulation really stands up to reality.  Temperature, wind, friction, and the fact people weigh 100+ lbs can drastically reduced fuel economy in reality that isn't necessarily accounted for in simulation.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

cool story but fake non the less you can not get 100MPG with the kind of acceleration/top speed they are talking it inst possible they would be exceeding the amount of energy a gallon of gasoline has period engine looks like a late model LS block sigh another  idiot that thinks hes a engineer people will buy into anything with the price of gas
protip I can build a car with the parts I have in the shop RIGHT now that would get 50MPG(stuff a motorcycle engine into a Geometro ???? profit ? 
but a 100 ... no not with a v6 or v8 and not without running it so lean the engine would have a life expectancy of about 100 miles lean is more power btw always less fuel+more air(to a point) the car in the video looks like a death trap I wouldn't wanna even think about driving it in the city


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> cool story but fake non the less you can not get 100MPG with the kind of acceleration/top speed they are talking it inst possible they would be exceeding the amount of energy a gallon of gasoline has period engine looks like a late model LS block sigh another  idiot that thinks hes a engineer people will buy into anything with the price of gas
> protip I can build a car with the parts I have in the shop RIGHT now that would get 50MPG(stuff a motorcycle engine into a Geometro ???? profit ?
> but a 100 ... no not with a v6 or v8 and not without running it so lean the engine would have a life expectancy of about 100 miles lean is more power btw always less fuel+more air(to a point) the car in the video looks like a death trap I wouldn't wanna even think about driving it in the city



http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/fuel-economy/3374271


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/fuel-economy/3374271



why goto all that 
grab a mid 80's air-cooled motor cycle engine and stuff it into a small hatch back ... problem solved
speed and power ... thats all gearing nothing more you can go 60MPH with a 1500Lb load with less then 25HP in 8 seconds been there built that


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Was just pointing out it's more than possible.

Hell if you stick to 50mph loads of shity 1990s cars can get 100 miles to a gallon, I'm sure more modern engines could do better.


Source : Experience, I've been in cars that have got that far of that much lol


The car in the OP if it can do 70 that's the speed limit in the UK so it would probably work out quite nicely here.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

speed limit in most of the us is under 75MPH
I have a buddy that stuffed a motor from a GSXr and turboed it into a Doage Omi it runs 8's and gets 40MPG
this is nothing impressive its a step backwards if anything his omi has a roof .... and a working radio


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-B73iKGjRU
this is a 1000CC water cooled engine and it hauls plenty of ass and probly gets at least 40 when they arent beating the fk out of it


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is currently the best traditional engine car for efficiency http://cars.uk.msn.com/reviews/kia-rio-2011-onwards-4 


So now I can see why you are dubious, that's only 85 Miles per gallon and tops out at 100mph or so.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

and if you went with something smaller say a 650 or 750cc you could get 60 or 70MPG depending the the gearing and how much you thrash it


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

if you took something like say a late model subcompact IE a honda civic and stuffed a light weight air cooled motor in it do you know what you would have .... a VW beetle  its been done over and over and people still buy into it like its gonna be the greatest thing since turbo chargers meet nOS
O yea give me some tube steel a welder and a sawz-all and I can make that motor cycle powered geo Modular ...


----------



## Nordic (Jul 24, 2012)

Surprised to see the hate. I am only a computer enthusiast who can work on his own car. So the real car enthusiasts have spoken. I still think the coolest part is the simplicity of it compared to other cars.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't figure out if that's a gasoline, diesel, electric, or hybrid motor.  If it is electric/hybrid, 100 MPG isn't impressive because that's MPGE (equivilent).  If it is a gasoline/diesel engine, then that is impressive.
> 
> MPGE is EPA nonsense for trying to get people to buy heavily subsidized cars.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you didn't watch the video. It is gasoline, and is not just a simulated car. They have even done crash tests. You can read this.



OneMoar said:


> cool story but fake non the less you can not get 100MPG with the kind of acceleration/top speed they are talking it inst possible they would be exceeding the amount of energy a gallon of gasoline has period engine looks like a late model LS block sigh another  idiot that thinks hes a engineer people will buy into anything with the price of gas
> protip I can build a car with the parts I have in the shop RIGHT now that would get 50MPG(stuff a motorcycle engine into a Geometro ???? profit ?
> but a 100 ... no not with a v6 or v8 and not without running it so lean the engine would have a life expectancy of about 100 miles lean is more power btw always less fuel+more air(to a point) the car in the video looks like a death trap I wouldn't wanna even think about driving it in the city


You have a point. I don't know what kind of engine they have in this, but it can't have that much power. They don't seem to be looking for profit, at least not yet. It was an xprize car that they are trying to innovate real car companies with with by example. By example. The car is also probably far from a death trap. There is some science behind that 5 star safety rating. .



pantherx12 said:


> http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/fuel-economy/3374271


That is a good video also.


----------



## D007 (Jul 24, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> cool story but fake non the less you can not get 100MPG with the kind of acceleration/top speed they are talking it inst possible they would be exceeding the amount of energy a gallon of gasoline has period engine looks like a late model LS block sigh another  idiot that thinks hes a engineer people will buy into anything with the price of gas
> protip I can build a car with the parts I have in the shop RIGHT now that would get 50MPG(stuff a motorcycle engine into a Geometro ???? profit ?
> but a 100 ... no not with a v6 or v8 and not without running it so lean the engine would have a life expectancy of about 100 miles lean is more power btw always less fuel+more air(to a point) the car in the video looks like a death trap I wouldn't wanna even think about driving it in the city



How can u say gas does not have enough power? You know one atom has enough power to destroy a town right? There are a million ways to make things run more efficiently. No telling when the next one will be discovered.
I'm guessing with the haste you toss out words like "Idiot" that you just like to troll..

PS: Car was crash tested, try reading the op..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 24, 2012)

Car was crash tested, but says it received 5-stars in roof crush? lawl


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 24, 2012)

Watching TED TV is a lot like reading a 1950s edition of the Pravda.

EDIT:  Just clicked on the OPs link, thankfully it's not TED, just a similar name.  I left my post for truth.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Watching TED TV is a lot like reading a 1950s edition of the Pravda.
> 
> EDIT:  Just clicked on the OPs link, thankfully it's not TED, just a similar name.  I left my post for truth.



TED does have some cool, out there, stuff. It also was in popular mechanics, discovery channel, and even Forbes. They even were in the annual car show, where ford and chevy show their new cool cars. I don't remember which show, and don't have the time right now to re-watch the video.


----------



## D007 (Jul 24, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Car was crash tested, but says it received 5-stars in roof crush? lawl



lol with no roof. XD.. ikr, how the hell? 
Roll bars ftw I guess..

Seriously though, have you guys never seen a cooper mini or any other of these tiny hybrids? You think those are "Safe"? lmao.. This thing looks safer than those portable sardine cans imo..


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Car was crash tested, but says it received 5-stars in roof crush? lawl



One of the kits probably has a roof.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 25, 2012)

If this car got 10th in the $10,000,000 Xprize it was made for, what got first and why. The competition was to see if it was possible to make a car conform to today's modern standards, yet get 100 mpg.

Here is the website with the top 3 winners. http://www.progressiveautoxprize.org/

Why is tenth place going retail? Or at least trying?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> If this car got 10th in the $10,000,000 Xprize it was made for, what got first and why. The competition was to see if it was possible to make a car conform to today's modern standards, yet get 100 mpg.
> 
> Here is the website with the top 3 winners. http://www.progressiveautoxprize.org/
> 
> Why is tenth place going retail? Or at least trying?



It may be more feasible to produce for a reasonable price. A lot of those cars cost Hundreds of millions (billions?) to make. Sure a lot of it was research, but I'm sure the price tag on some of the parts is very high.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

US IHwys run about 70-80 now.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> US IHwys run about 70-80 now.



Depends on where you live. I live in the mountains where roads are all curvy. 65mph usually except in strait stretches. If I were to go on a road trip and go to either coast. Still though, 75 mpg at 80mph (guessing) is pretty good.

The coolest part to me is not its efficiency. Its the software based management style and the cars modular design. I can imagine this being like the linux of cars. You plug in X engine and Y body depending on application on a week by week basis if you wanted. That is without buying a new car every week or having 3 cars.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Depends on where you live. I live in the mountains where roads are all curvy. 65mph usually except in strait stretches. If I were to go on a road trip and go to either coast. Still though, 75 mpg at 80mph (guessing) is pretty good.
> 
> The coolest part to me is not its efficiency. Its the software based management style and the cars modular design. I can imagine this being like the linux of cars. You plug in X engine and Y body depending on application on a week by week basis if you wanted. That is without buying a new car every week or having 3 cars.



I know about where you live, ive had to travel down those roads, dust storms suck. Gotta remember Modularity is cool to extent but at same time not everyone is willing to get hands dirty.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I know about where you live, ive had to travel down those roads, dust storms suck. Gotta remember Modularity is cool to extent but at same time not everyone is willing to get hands dirty.



Why do you think linux hasn't caught on yet? People don't want to get their hands dirty. I like it. It is a learning experience for me even still.

I am hoping in 5 years time when I will be looking for a new car, they will have progressed these into something like the linux of cars. Super efficient, and can be whatever you want.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Why do you think linux hasn't caught on yet? People don't want to get their hands dirty. I like it. It is a learning experience for me even still.
> 
> I am hoping in 5 years time when I will be looking for a new car, they will have progressed these into something like the linux of cars. Super efficient, and can be whatever you want.



5 years is a ways off and companies are trying to push hybrids still.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> 5 years is a ways off and companies are trying to push hybrids still.



One, I said "hoping" recognize the difficulties of that. They do have a 7 day development cycle. You never know.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> One, I said "hoping" recognize the difficulties of that. They do have a 7 day development cycle. You never know.



ill still be driving the same truck in 5 years despite it being already 10+ years old- my previous one that was 9 years old saved my ass in a multi rollover accident (minor cuts/bruises) takin most parts off the 9 year old truck putting on 10 year old since the 9 had way less mileage. Chevrolet btw


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> You plug in X engine and Y body depending on application on a week by week basis if you wanted. That is without buying a new car every week or having 3 cars.



Unfortunately us in UK (and I imagine many other countries) wouldn't be able to have that fun  Over here you have 3 main things that "denote" the registration of a car;

Number Plate
Body (exterior)
Engine

If you change any 2 of those 3 you have to re-register the car with DVLA before you can use it (think of kit cars and the registration process). No swapping bodies and engines in England.
*just went to DVLA site to confirm before I posted, and they've updated the rules. It's more complex now but still the same idea.


----------

